
Show HN: Dog Breed Identifier - hartator
https://hartator.github.io/dog-breed-identifier/
======
55555
I considered the same thing for flowers, mushrooms, etc. I think an app like
this could be great for people who like taking nature walks and learning about
plants.

------
ruler88
This is really cool! Can you give a little more detail about the algorithm
used?

~~~
hartator
Thanks! :) It's using Caffe. I've ported the framework to iOS, it wasn't
working on iPhone.

